# Best Rom For battery life?



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm looking for a rom that has good battery life. Rather then the process of guessing and checking I thought I would ask and see what people's thoughts were who have already tried some different roms.

I'm currently running cm7 nightly# 34 and the battery life so far has not been the greatest for me. With moderate use my battery is down to about 20% after approximately 8 or so hours. Not just for this nightly, but for any nightly I've tried so far. It's a great rom, I just need something a little bit better on battery.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

OMGB is a good choice if you are looking for a 2nd-init ROM still.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Rooted Gingerbread or even Froyo will give you your absolute best battery life. I tried to go back and just couldn't do it. MIUI has given me my best battery life as far as roms go though.


----------



## iluvamk (Jul 23, 2011)

Shuji with v6 supercharger has been the best for me and I've been through them all multiple times. The battery drain when it is not beening used extremely minimal. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I really need someone to make a .596 or .602 ROM with the tmobile theme engine in it. I have to have it so i can test my themes.


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

CM7 battery life was absolutely terrible for me. MIUI definitely has had the best battery life (out of 2nd-init ROMs). I might even go as far as saying MIUI battery life is better than .596 was for me. I get 18 hours with heavy usage.

The only problems I've had from MIUI were caused by not wiping data coming from 2.3.4 (MIUI version < 1.7.29) to 2.3.5 (MIUI version > 1.8.5). But MIUI's backup system made restoring everything after a data wipe trivial.

I'd recommended trying them all for yourself.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

firstEncounter said:


> CM7 battery life was absolutely terrible for me. MIUI definitely has had the best battery life (out of 2nd-init ROMs). I might even go as far as saying MIUI battery life is better than .596 was for me. I get 18 hours with heavy usage.
> 
> The only problems I've had from MIUI were caused by not wiping data coming from 2.3.4 (MIUI version < 1.7.29) to 2.3.5 (MIUI version > 1.8.5). But MIUI's backup system made restoring everything after a data wipe trivial.
> 
> I'd recommended trying them all for yourself.


i tried miui, but hated how it felt like a iPhone


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> i tried miui, but hated how it felt like a iPhone


thats how i was too. just couldnt stand it. but all 2nd init roms battery life should be better. 13th angel found a problem with the phones using power incorrectly while sleeping and that caused some battery drain. I know Revnumbers included the fix in his Cm7 unofficial nightlies for d2, dx, and d2g. Ive been getting roughly 15 hours of heavy usage with this fix and my phone thankfully looks nothing like an iphone.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I have pretty much given up on finding the rom with the best life.. Just find a rom you like and stick with it and charge it when it gets low. I am running omfgb, i'm sure i'll switch roms tomorrow, just to not get bored.

Shuji on 596 and omfgb have been the best so far for me.

You can use a different launcher on MIUI and get rid of the iphone look.


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

I decided to start trying roms because stock .596 wasn't giving me good battery life. I've been running ZombieStomped 1.7 for over a week. It's been a little over 7 hours since I took my phone off the charger, and I'm at 70%. I haven't done a whole lot with it today, but TweetDeck and K9Mail have been updating over 3G all day. last night I was at 20% after 17 hours and only charging it once in the car for about 20 minutes on the way home. I never got a battery warning before I put it on the charger before bed. I want to give CM7 a try since it rocks on my wife's nook color, but I can't handle that battery life.


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

Liberty GB v0.9 has the best battery life of any ROM I've tried. I pull my phone off the charger and turn off wifi, bluetooth, gps and sync before I go to bed, and when I pick it up in the morning it still reports 100% battery (10% increments.)


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

Second that for Liberty 0.9. Plus you don't have to worry about camera fixes or anything like that.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

I am on stock .602 rooted, but with most blur debloated myself using SystemApp Remover app. I am very happy with battery life on this. Don't get me wrong, I can't wait until a full deblurred rom. Like an AOSP Liberty or Shuji Rom. But have been on Stock since released on TBH app. I most likely will stay until rom comes out based on .602

Edit: Forgot to mention battery usage. I got 16 hour on medium usage. Thats pretty darn great on stock blur. Just imagine what it could be once a dev gets a hold of it and completely get rid of blur.


----------



## jbrock98 (Jun 20, 2011)

Every 2nd inuit rom I've tried has been horrible & that seems 2b the trend I could never get 10hrs w/ moderate use, apex I was getting 15 so I would suggest a rom on the gingerbread kernel

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Chubbs (Jul 29, 2011)

I am on cm7 and I get really good battery life with juice defender.

I followed BMc08GT post and tweaked a few setting to best suite me and now I get about23 hours on one charge with low usage.

Edit: Here's proof.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Chubbs said:


> I am on cm7 and I get really good battery life with juice defender.
> 
> I followed BMc08GT post and tweaked a few setting to best suite me and now I get about23 hours on one charge with moderate usage.
> 
> Edit: Here's proof.


With your phone idle time is more then display time, i would say your using phone less then moderate time. and not using it as a smartphone.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"anrichardson said:


> With your phone idle time is more then display time, i would say your using phone less then moderate time. and not using it as a smartphone.


Agreed. When people say Moderate, Light, or Heavy usage, it's all relative. Compared to that screenshot, if he's a moderate user, I am a power user. On CM my battery lasts 12-14 hours. On non 2nd init ROMs my battery lasts much longer, over 20 hours. I think it's pretty much consensus that the non 2nd init ROMs blow the 2nd init ROMs out of the water battery wise, but they sacrifice speed for this.


----------



## Chubbs (Jul 29, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> With your phone idle time is more then display time, i would say your using phone less then moderate time. and not using it as a smartphone.


Perhaps my moderate usage is low usage from your perspective. I'll make the edit to avoid confusion on my post.


----------



## echonaut (Jun 15, 2011)

"clouse2013 said:


> thats how i was too. just couldnt stand it. but all 2nd init roms battery life should be better. 13th angel found a problem with the phones using power incorrectly while sleeping and that caused some battery drain. I know Revnumbers included the fix in his Cm7 unofficial nightlies for d2, dx, and d2g. Ive been getting roughly 15 hours of heavy usage with this fix and my phone thankfully looks nothing like an iphone.


Where is the battery fix you mention? I don't see any posts about it.


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

"echonaut said:


> Where is the battery fix you mention? I don't see any posts about it.


RevNumbers has included the fix in his kanged nightlies. He has also stated himself that he doesn't believe that it really fixes anything but he thinks it just adjusts how the numbers are reported.

★Tell people anything that you want and they will always hear what they want to hear.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Shane269 said:


> RevNumbers has included the fix in his kanged nightlies. He has also stated himself that he doesn't believe that it really fixes anything but he thinks it just adjusts how the numbers are reported.
> 
> ★Tell people anything that you want and they will always hear what they want to hear.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


This is quite interesting...it seems like There isn't much point to using it then; I think that for now,
a perfect setup would be having a 'dual boot' setup with CM7 and Apex 1.4.1; I would restore between
the two whenever I wanted something from the other ROM. Use TB and AppBrain to keep things synced between them
and I should be good; Now if only we had 2nd init on .596+.........


----------



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

JWellington said:


> Now if only we had 2nd init on .596+.........


Sounds like its coming to me according to http://twitter.com/cvpcs

"Just got a confirmation that 2nd-init is functioning on the DX GB kernels. Just need to do some fix-ups. Blog post is in the works."


----------



## Wuffpack99 (Jun 18, 2011)

How about mobile_sensei battery fix? Was that vaporware?


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I've not gotten great battery life on any roms really. the best has probably been cm7 though. What I started doing was just carrying a 2nd battery in my wallet, probably not the safest thing in the world to do... but I'm a daring kinda guy . At night I'll plug in my phone, & put the spare battery on it's own charger if I used it that day.

I paid ~$5 for the official spare battery
& $10 for some generic charger.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

anrichardson said:


> With your phone idle time is more then display time, i would say your using phone less then moderate time. and not using it as a smartphone.


not neccessarily


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> not neccessarily


I agree. My display time is usually not at the top of my list, and I definitely use it as a smartphone. Also, what is considered moderate is completely relative since we all have our own definitions of light, moderate, and heavy usage.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Wuffpack99 said:


> How about mobile_sensei battery fix? Was that vaporware?


He claimed he had a fix for omfgb yet I never saw it


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a fix for MIUI(only 1.8.5) if you interested. Link and instructions are listed here. ----> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2667


----------



## mobile_sensei (Jun 8, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> He claimed he had a fix for omfgb yet I never saw it


*On twitter I said I had Battery life figured out. I used some custom scripts, settings, battery calibration app & juice defender to get 28+ hours w/ normal use (normal for me). I was going to do a blog post on how to do the setup, but the guys on our Development team suggested that we not make the scripts public yet & include them in the next rom we release, which is built from AOSP & Cyanagen Source, will be a 2nd init rom on GB kernel, instead of froyo.The current alpha version gets excellent battery life on the froyo kernel, GB should improve on that. We are writing scripts to optimize the system on start up, & also scripts to run on boot that will make juice defender unnecessary.*


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice looking out for it sensei


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> He claimed he had a fix for omfgb yet I never saw it


I think he was joking. Believe he was implying the battery wipe was the fix, despite leading on about something else. While a battery wipe does help, it doesn't come close to the numbers he reported.


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

mobile_sensei said:


> *On twitter I said I had Battery life figured out. I used some custom scripts, settings, battery calibration app & juice defender to get 28+ hours w/ normal use (normal for me). I was going to do a blog post on how to do the setup, but the guys on our Development team suggested that we not make the scripts public yet & include them in the next rom we release, which is built from AOSP & Cyanagen Source, will be a 2nd init rom on GB kernel, instead of froyo.The current alpha version gets excellent battery life on the froyo kernel, GB should improve on that. We are writing scripts to optimize the system on start up, & also scripts to run on boot that will make juice defender unnecessary.*


"... them in the next rom we release,..." is the "we" Sturdy Click Syndicate? or Team Liberty? I feel stupid asking but I have been of touch with what is going on. I am looking for a new ROM but none seem like a big enough step from LGB0.9 but something with better battery life and 2nd init ROM sounds tempting.


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

Apex. This rom has always been the best for me on battery life. Fabolous just released an update designed for 602. It's fast and stable.

Second on this list would be aosp/liberty. Unfortunately that rom seems abandoned at this point. If sturdy click would put out a 602 update for it I would be back on it in a second.

If battery life is key...Apex.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

|Jeff| said:


> Apex. This rom has always been the best for me on battery life. Fabolous just released an update designed for 602. It's fast and stable.
> 
> Second on this list would be aosp/liberty. Unfortunately that rom seems abandoned at this point. If sturdy click would put out a 602 update for it I would be back on it in a second.
> 
> If battery life is key...Apex.


+1 for Apex. Loving this battery life right now. It's so nice not to have to worry about it constantly.


----------



## cubswin326 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had good luck with Liberty battery life. I currently use Shuji and it seems to be similar to Liberty. cm7 and Miui were horrid on battery life for me, I would just watch the battery meter tick down-- it seemed anything took at least 1% off battery life.


----------



## keef (Jun 7, 2011)

Honestly, Darkslide 4.2 (a froyo rom) would last me up to a max of 20 hours with heavy use. That was without any added scripts, just juice defender with stock settings, and superpower (unsupported XDA app).


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

iluvamk said:


> Shuji with v6 supercharger has been the best for me and I've been through them all multiple times. The battery drain when it is not beening used extremely minimal. But that's just my opinion.


Hey just out of curiosity what ram values are you using in v6 supercharger? I have run the script, but I would like to know the best settings for the Droid X. Thanks!


----------



## shinjitsu (Aug 3, 2011)

I have been through all 1st and 2nd in. roms and I can say that without a doubt the original OFFICIAL update from Verizon is by far the best with battery life. This is because moto optimized the battery for it. I now get around 1-1/2 to 2 days with 8 hours of playing music, 20 minutes of phone calls & probably about 30 minutes altogether of web surfing.

I'm on the Official .602 right now not rooted, this is also because almost (if not) all ROMS have some sort of problem with them. Be them not working with apps, or just freezing the system/restarting it randomly. (my camera app kept ****ing up on every ROMS I had installed  )

If I were you I'd stick with the stock, and if you really need to root, go to the top of the Droid X section and do that new "1 click for root" app everytime you reboot


----------



## bobwest (Aug 26, 2011)

Just get something like Juice defender. Doesn't help a lot when you are surfing and playing games and listening to music but it saves some life. Mainly when your phone is off you will notice a huge difference. With just the free version I'm getting about 70% more life out of my battery. Works the same on CM7 or MIUI. Have tried it on both.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

Apex (.602 test 2) or OMFGB have shown me the best battery life


----------

